# Stage 6 - spoiler



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

It's the last day for the sprinters for a while so who's going to be the one to take the stage. Boonen seems to be 'off colour' at the moment and McEwen is not quite the same after his crash. Could Cavendish make it a day to remember for the Brits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

Robbie is my guess if its all together at the end.

Flecher could try a break again, you never know.


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

mmmm hob nobs.
I'm there cheers


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

I haven't got any hob nobs but some chocolate cookies which I will share with you in the mind when the race is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

I'll bring the energy gels and water :?:


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

Kloden has broken his coccyx :?:


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

Is he def out then?
where is this from?


----------



## derosa (13 Jul 2007)

chris42 said:


> Is he def out then?
> where is this from?





Andreas Klöden had slightly more luck following his crash. He was initially feared to have a tailbone fracture, the same injury that forced him out of the Tour in 2003. After some more X-rays and additional tests, however, the German is cleared to ride with 'just' a hairline fracture. According to sid Astana's directeur sportif Mario Kummer reported that "it's not as bad as initially feared." Everybody is aware, though, that the injury is quite painful for a cyclist and it remains to be seen if Klöden will be able to finish the Tour, in which he is currently ranked second.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

nah he's gonna soldier on. Its gonna affect him though, surely.
Even if it don't affect his riding, which i think it will, it'll affect his sleep and rest.

Seems yesterday was a bad day for Astana

click here


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> nah he's gonna soldier on. Its gonna affect him though, surely.
> Even if it don't affect his riding, which i think it will, it'll affect his sleep and rest.
> 
> Seems yesterday was a bad day for Astana
> ...



wow thats gonna be a right pain in the arse!

:?:


----------



## Noodley (13 Jul 2007)

I reckon Hunter looked a bit weed off after coming 2nd in stage 4, so reckon he may take it today. It also appears Barloworld are concentrating on getting him a stage victory rather than in getting themselves seen in breakaways. 

Boonen and McEwen do not appear to be firing on all cyclinders, and I'm not sure if Thor can get up to the front today - and Cavendish will find something/somebody to collide with :?: 

<that should result in a 4 man sprint between Booned, McEwen, Thor and Cavendish :?: >


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

Go Brad!
do a Miller!
he has 6 mins!


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

7:40 according to eurosport!
go brad!


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jul 2007)

keep chugging lad!

do us all a favour and get a decent haircut though.


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

dan_bo said:


> keep chugging lad!
> 
> do us all a favour and get a decent haircut though.



yes it look crap!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Jul 2007)

chris42 said:


> dan_bo said:
> 
> 
> > keep chugging lad!
> ...



uh-oh he's already being reeled in. 

At least his hair covers his ears.

today I predict Boonen (or Steegemans!)


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

Boonen?
can't even beat his own team!


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jul 2007)

bradders is well off the front now! 14 mins according to eurosport!


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

now 17 mins!
won't last


----------



## dan_bo (13 Jul 2007)

17 mins! :?:


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

It's now back to 13 mins, can't see him making it to the line, but so far a fine effort!!!!!!!


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

yes as I said he's doin' a Millar!

Rule Britannia.......


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

not looking good for Bradders


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

Wigins is back to 4 mins, the big boys are warming up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> Wigins is back to 4 mins, the big boys are warming up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aye come on names on the table please! Boonen...


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2007)

He's certainly performing well at the moment, but perhaps he's going for the points as he's not so confident on the sprint finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> He's certainly performing well at the moment, but perhaps he's going for the points as he's not so confident on the sprint finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Got to take my chapeau off to Wiggins - even if the peloton are controlling his lead, he's still lasted a lot longer than I thought he would.

Nae luck on the puncture. He should have had some GP4000s on :?:


----------



## TimO (13 Jul 2007)

Bugger, he got a puncture. It looks like the Peloton has decided it's time to reel him in. :?:


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

boooo


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

6km to go and they are dribbling along.

Boonen for me today


----------



## chris42 (13 Jul 2007)

tommy has it!


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Jul 2007)

I won!

oh yeh, i know. it was tom really :?: 

Good bit of sprinting


----------



## Mr Phoebus (13 Jul 2007)

Is Wiggins auditioning for the part of 'Shaggy' in the new 'Scooby-Doo' movie?


----------



## SamNichols (13 Jul 2007)

No Bradley Wiggins is wanting to become a Paul Weller lookey likey.
Is everyone going to kick back and enjoy tomorrow's hill stage? Any predictions?


----------



## Mr Phoebus (13 Jul 2007)

SamNichols said:


> No Bradley Wiggins is wanting to become a Paul Weller lookey likey.



You mean like this? :?:


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

Boonen must be relieved to get that win under his belt, hard luck for Friere though he's misssed out twice now in 2 days. Seems like Cavendish needs some luck to go with his undoubted skill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy_wrx (14 Jul 2007)

D'you reckon there's a Corima wheel with just a spoke needing repair still on the verge where Wiggins chucked it ?


----------



## SamNichols (14 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> D'you reckon there's a Corima wheel with just a spoke needing repair still on the verge where Wiggins chucked it ?



Probably not, but if you ever need bottles then there are probably loads down the tour route.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> I won!
> 
> oh yeh, i know. it was tom really
> 
> Good bit of sprinting



Ha ha well in Steve - I think you'll find I was there 4 hours earlier  

That's my correct prediction for the entire tour used up now though :?: :?: 

Today I say Valverde - against his form etc I still think he will win the tour and then fingers crossed will hang onto the title.

Or maybe Savoldelli given there's descent finish. Nah, Valverde.


----------

